# Breaker Box on Garage Firewall ?



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

This is a lit basement that flooded a few months ago. The disaster folks have it all dried out.

I'm going back with drywall. paint, trim. They'll need to be some upgrades to the 1970's construction. 

I'm looking to sign a contract next week. I spoke to the electrician today about coming to look at the job. Later today I was looking around the web about some basement electrical stuff. 

I found that putting the breaker box in the garage firewall is not up to code ? That's the case in this pic. It's been there since the house was built. Why or why not can the existing breaker box stay where it is ? Your thoughts ?


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

slugbug


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

is this single family ? i've dealt with multi family with fire walls not s/f


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Around here it wouldn't pass cause of fire code too. They are getting real strict around here about fire proofing and any penetrations through the wall. The new thing around here is any pipes that penetrate the garage ceiling or fire walls must have fire collars around them. Around here it would depend on the township or inspector. Some would say it has to be moved because you are removign so much existing and others would say its been there for a long time just leave it:laughing: 



Dave


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

Not that it matters much to the guys at the IRC publishing and dopey rules factory, but electrical panels have a 2 hour rating and are listed that way. 
The size of the boxes exceeds the limits on penetrations in fire walls. Its stupid in my book, because the firewall is not rated any better than the panel boxes, so what is the difference? By the way, I have been able to get it passed before by doubling up on the back side with two sheets of fire rated drywall.


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

Firewall issues?
How about the service conductors through the studs/ceiling/wherever?
Does this service have an outside disconnect? [unlikely]
How did they get away with not mounting the panel on the exterior brick wall?
In any case, the location was obviously approved under the original installation according to the AHJ enforcing the code at that time.
If push comes to shove, how about double 5/8" as was suggested, and then build another frame wall behind that with double 5/8"? That would theoretically move the panel outside the firewall. [I do not pretend to be a carpenter]


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

This is good input. I couldn't think of options.

Looks like 1 or 2 5/8 FR on the living side in some way is the trick as well as on the garage side.

Robert, what is AHJ...? And yes, most around here are mounted on the exterior. There's no d/c, just the meter box. NO d/c in the panel box either.

Still will need a new 20 for the bathroom, install bath exaust fan, vanity GFCI and hard wire smoke, outlet in the >10' common hallway and a few oulets on the stud walls to meet the 6' and 12' req in the rooms. There are no BR's. Gotta do these I know but some of what I asked....?

Also just trying to get a better understanding of what can be grandfathered in for lack of a better term and why ?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

We Fix Houses said:


> Robert, what is AHJ...?


Authority Having Jurisdiction


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

The AHJ will have all the answers you'll need when he approves the permits. :thumbsup:


----------



## catspaw (Oct 29, 2008)

we fix houses,
having the panel in the wall is not a violation here. the code does not mention the protection of openings other than doors or heating ducts. the wall has to have 1/2" drywall and the ceiling 5/8" drywall if living space above. ask the ahj for a code section!


----------



## Jim M (Jun 7, 2007)

It doesn't look like the garage floor is lower than the living area of the house either.

Without a disconnect outside I would not think the unfused length of cable meets the defination of "as short as pratical" either.


----------

